# Advertising Board



## uni_boy (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am at university studying media and our current project is an advertising one. I have decided that i want to display my work on a miniature advertising board (between 15cm and 30cm) but cant find one anywhere. does anyone know where I could find one? 

and also - what kind of setting i should put it in. for example trees, grass etc.

or my other idea was to put the advert inside a London Tube station (as the campaign is for Metro newspaper) so alternatively does anyone know where i could get anything like that?

thanks in advance,
Adam


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd google "Lionel Trains" and look for an O gauge billboard. An external setting would be easier to build than a tube station. You can get trees, bushes, grass and so on at any hobby shop. The "what should I put in" is your decision, but consider the area and era you're representing. Arizona southwest won't look like rural Mass. 1947 won't look like 2010.

Best of luck with it!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

One more idea for you...check the buildings.

http://www.portlines.com/


----------



## uni_boy (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks for the reply, ill have a look into it.

thanks again


----------

